# Baltimore Window



## Clam (Sep 28, 2012)

Moved into a new place and had to start my Baltimore window..............


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 28, 2012)

[] AWESOME


----------



## Dugout (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice Fill In. 
 We will be watching for another window show, for surely you have more than 1 window in that new place.


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 28, 2012)

Kudos, Greg,

 Beautiful window treatment, sir! I'd like to see the Pocomoke City window... [8D]


----------



## LC (Sep 28, 2012)

One of the nicest displays I have seen in a while .


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 29, 2012)

Excellent! []

 ~Tim


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 29, 2012)

Real nice...I like the olive ten pin on the right,...but they're all great.


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Sep 29, 2012)

SWEET! TRIPLE SWEET!


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 29, 2012)

Very nice glass Clam.

 PD


----------



## Clam (Sep 30, 2012)

And another window this one not so Baltimore...........


----------



## sandchip (Sep 30, 2012)

What's the tall amber in the middle?


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> What's the tall amber in the middle?


 
 My question as well!

 All the bottles are beautiful, great stuff and thanks for sharing. That cornflower blue 10-pin is sweet!


----------



## Clam (Sep 30, 2012)

The tall bottle in the middle is a french bottle, but I think it is one hell of a beautiful bottle............


----------



## Clam (Oct 2, 2012)

Added three more bottles to my window I was assured that the two slicks were molds from baltimore both are iron pontiled and the Coughlin is a bottle that I have wanted ever since I dug one in the first pontiled pit I dug but it had a crack running from the lip to the base................


----------



## Clam (Oct 2, 2012)

Running out of room quickly..............[]


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Oct 2, 2012)

> Running out of room quickly..............


 
  I have lots of room here if you need to weed out the fringe medicines[]


----------



## Clam (Oct 2, 2012)

WELL NOW THAT YOU MENTION IT MATT I DO HAVE SOMETHING YOU MIGHT BE


----------



## Clam (Oct 2, 2012)

LET ME KNOW, STILL SEALED NEVER OPENED


----------



## Clam (Oct 18, 2012)

If anyone is interested alot of these bottles are for sale I have them listed in the Buy, Sell & Swap


----------



## Penn Digger (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks Clam.

 PD


----------



## DIGGIN DOC (Oct 19, 2012)

COOL! I JUST FOUND A "SALVATION OIL" BOTTLE LIKE 2 WEEKS AGO!


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Oct 19, 2012)

Very nice looking displays Greg.


----------



## idigjars (Oct 20, 2012)

Very nice collection.  Thank you for sharing it with us.  Paul


----------

